
GPD Win is a pocket-sized Windows 10 laptop - modinfo
http://www.gpdwin.com/
======
sevensor
We're back to netbooks now? Resolution has improved since I had a 1024x600
eeepc, although 1280x720 is still not much.

~~~
qbrass
It's more of a Windows version of a Pandora than a netbook.

